# Wild Turkey breast wrapped in bacon



## akeisler (May 17, 2019)

I rubbed two wild turkey breasts and wrapped them in a bacon weave. Gonna smoke them over apple and hickory tomorrow. More pics to come!

First time I’ve ever smoked wild turkey. Hoping it turns out good!


----------



## mike243 (May 18, 2019)

I think your on the right track and hope you have a good therm to use, That might have been a good time to try brining 1 of them, I love to slice them against the grain and flour them with runion mix and fry like chicken, The thighs and legs get made into soup lol will be watching for the finished pictures


----------



## SmokinAl (May 18, 2019)

Looks like a great start!
Al


----------



## zwiller (May 18, 2019)

Looks great!  Good luck.  Many guys like to cure wild game and if that sounds interesting check out Pop's brine or some of Bear's therads.  I recommend the low salt version if using Pop's.  Curing spooked me out when I first started but I am glad I took the time to learn as the results are awesome.


----------



## akeisler (May 18, 2019)

Fellas, I’m gonna tell ya what...not to toot my own horn, but that may be the best thing I’ve ever smoked. Hot and fast on a Weber Smoky Mountain to a temp of about 163. It was fantastic.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (May 18, 2019)

Really? I'm glad for you!  I was worried about how it would turn out considering it's wild.


----------



## akeisler (May 18, 2019)

Man, my mom even loved it, and she “doesn’t eat” wild game. The bacon definitely kept the breast moist. I think hot and fast is the key when smoking poultry. Low and slow dries it out.


----------



## doughboysigep (Jun 27, 2019)

I did the same thing with one of my breasts this year and it was phenomenal!  Also bacon wrapped the thighs/legs - legs are a lost cause, but there's a little good meat on the thighs (likely won't bother again).  Also did the other breast without bacon wrap (brined) and it was excellent as well.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jun 27, 2019)

I'm such a moron.  I was imagining me doing a bacon weave and I pictured it being a complete mess.  One quick utube video later and i'm like oh yea...okay


----------



## doughboysigep (Jun 27, 2019)

I didn't bother with a weave - just wrapped and a few toothpicks


----------



## disco (Jun 27, 2019)

Big like! I want this.


----------

